# what's the proper way to trim dwarf sag and Val's??



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I cut my vals at the height I want them. The flat cut doesn't bother me.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I would like to no as well, seems not matter how I cut my vals they just die. The ones I don't cut grow and look very healthy. The minute I trim (I don't usually cut more than a 1/4 off) the rest turns brown and within a week it's detrius on the substrate. 

Dwarf sag, I just cut the longest leaf at the base and keep the shorter ones, mine grow really tall for some reason. So I leave the back taller and the front shorter, like ya do lol.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I just hack my d. sag down but I do it at an angle so the leaf still looks pointed. I put big flat rocks on the substrate where I don't want it to grow.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I once did a aggressive cut on my dwarf sag carpet and it stunted pretty bad. all the cut tops began to get BBA all over them. 

Is it okay to cut dwarf sag right at the base like at substrate level as kind of a reset? assuming the whole carpet grows really tall.


----------



## doggo (Jun 14, 2014)

I've cut my jungle vals back as some of them were easily 4' long. They're all still alive and thriving. I just cut it off to the length I want, some were cut angled and some not.


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had the same experience as Stallion with my vals. If I cut them, whether straight or at an angle, that stem stops growing, starts having algae grow from it, and eventually dies. Right now I am simply letting them grow as this looks better than what I get when they're cut but if they get too long I'll again have to cut them I suppose.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am going to cut one of each plant right at the substrate and track how the growth is. Or if it dies completely.


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

i did cut my vals a few times before but never did it again. it just looks ugly and yes, those with the cut, gets brown and dies much faster than those not cut. vals reproduce rapidly so what i do is i throw out the big plants and just let the babies take over.


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cutting the ends of, I guess we'll call them stems, dosen't kill the plant only that particular stem. New stems keep growing from the plant itself.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

My 15+ over sized Vals in my guppy tank arrived stuffed in a tiny envelope so I was forced to cut every single val in half (at the crease). 3 mo later and they are all alive and thriving. Fortunately, they didnt die. Lost maybe 2-3 stems but that's it.


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

vallisneria nana stays small and its leaves very narrow. you could try that one if the tank is small. i have it in my tank and it looks really good. vals are one of my favorite plants.


----------

